# Digestive Enzymes



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with taking digestive enzymes? I have been thinking forever "I need to change my diet, I need to change my diet", and it of course never happens--besides, what would I change my diet to?

I've always had digestive problems/indigestion/gas/acid reflux/etc. Never thought anything of it really, just thought "it's because of my anxiety". But the more I think about/read about human diet and nutrition, and the way we've evolved to eat vs. the way we eat in our modern world, the more I wonder what the heck we are doing to our bodies and our state of mind through what we eat. 

Does anybody here take enzymes? Do they help with some of the symptoms you thought were caused by anxiety and stress? I'm curious. I'm going to start taking supplementary enzymes and see what happens.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I had each of these symptoms at some point in the last few years. I follow alternative medicine, which considers digestion to be very prominent in the well being of the person.

http://www.indiaoz.com.au/health/ayurveda/digestion.shtml

It looks like you have too much fire (acid) so you need to cool it down a bit.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Enzymes-What-...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235657882&sr=8-1

That's a book I just bought along with one of my shipments of supplements I ordered online. The book was actually only 5 bucks off the site I order all my supplements(www.iherb.com) great site; anyway, I only just started reading it, but I would strongly recommend you read something similar. It's an easy read for people that don't have advanced knowledge on the digestive system, and basically just breaks down everything pretty simply....but detailed at the same time.

I really think it is a big part of health/diet that we overlook.....and the more I read the book(i barely started it) the more it makes sense. We need the specific enzymes to be the catalysts in chemical reactions in our body......so in a sense we need to have these enzymes to break down other proteins and nutrients in our body that provide energy....and overall health.

Sorry, I know I sound like a 3rd grader that just read a chapter out of the book......but I think it's a legit concept that could help me, and others, with anxiety, depression, or at least overall well-being.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Haha, you don't sound like a third grader. Looking over the table of contents and the first few pages, actually I see why you recommend this book too. It's really well written, looks like it will be easy to read for all of us non-scientists. I love reading about science and stuff but only when I can understand it! I find that well written science books for the layman are easy to read and informative from the first page. I think I just might get this book too! The opening paragraph already has me thinking it's a good read. (as an English major--far from science--I'm just like _what a great thesis statement!_ haha)

I'll let you know if I buy this, and like it!

From everything I've heard/read about enzymes so far they are grossly overlooked. I'm starting to get really interested in how we view our modern diet, and it's just crazy how many digestive disorders and problems _everybody_ has, yet we really are not informed at all on what we are doing to our bodies every day, and it's like we don't care. I for one want to know what we're doing, and want to know how to fix it.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

I just want to add that I am noticing positive effects in my regime with Enzymes.

Along with my digestive enzyme I have added CoQ10(the highest selling supplement on ALL of iherb.com, which intrigued me), and it is a co-enzyme that supposedly facilitates the production of cellular energy in all parts of the body.........also started a different enzyme that assists in balancing the PH of your body which then improves the absorption of nearly everything you intake(nutrients, minerals, supplements).

While this is borderline homeopathy*(or maybe full blown, who knows) I can say for a fact I have felt positive benefits from all of this. I especially feel that by taking the extra enzymes my body is not only "more stable" from them, but I honestly think I am getting a much greater effect from the vitamins I take(multi-liquid, b-complex, b12), from the supplements I take(L-Tyrosine), as well as more energy from the food I take. I really think it's helping my entire body function a little better.......and I can imagine it improving.

No I don't feel like Superman, but from the benefits I have felt from taking enzymes the past week or two, I can definitely say they have helped me more than many, many other things. I too think these simple catalysts are vastly overlooked and need to be paid attention to; especially for evening out your system so it can function better(absorb more efficiently other nutrients/minerals, among other things).


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Try 1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper in any amount of water taken 15min before the meal. I haven't tried it yet but it should make the difference in your digestion.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

^Yeah if you are going to do something like this at least take a natural cheap product you make yourself which has some scientific merit. The placebo effect can be very helpful to some people, but don't give money to these charlatans even if you believe in it: http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/PhonyAds/mp.html


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

Well yea some of what is discussed here is going to be considered a psuedo-science thus a "quackery", especially if it's homeopathic in nature(not sure where enzymes fall under?)

But does that mean there is no validity to it? 

I take suboxone(partial opiate) at low doses for depression/anxiety..........and have had bowel movements about 1 to 2 times per week the past 2 years. Somehow since taking these enzymes I have had 1 to 2 bowel movements every day. How is that "quackery"?

I agree the enzymes aren't going to replace metabolic enzymes and other cellular energy....but they can definitely clean out your digestive track...which can affect fatigue. So basically whatever they put in those pills I have...whether it be the supposed plant and animal enzymes contained...or whether it be some filler that effects me.....my bowels haven't been this normal in 2 years(and I have tried many, many things). That's all I meant to say in my long rant.

I appreciate the feedback though.......as you guys are right, there is a lot of quackery and just garbage product out there........"Colon Cleanse" i consider one of the many jokes of the supplement industry. Taking Enzymes for anything other than digestion is a stretch as well....but I can't doubt it efficiacy in aiding my digestive sysetem.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

radiohead said:


> I take suboxone(partial opiate) at low doses for depression/anxiety..........and have had bowel movements about 1 to 2 times per week the past 2 years. Somehow since taking these enzymes I have had 1 to 2 bowel movements every day. How is that "quackery"?


Sorry man but as a former opiate addict I can tell you it has nothing to do with the enzymes you are taking but rather a tolerance to opiates, the constipation eventually goes away by itself unless you significantly increase the dose. At best you can say the enzymes are doing the same as a lower priced laxative.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

screwjack said:


> Sorry man but as a former opiate addict I can tell you it has nothing to do with the enzymes you are taking but rather a tolerance to opiates, the constipation eventually goes away by itself unless you significantly increase the dose. At best you can say the enzymes are doing the same as a lower priced laxative.


not sure where to reply exactly....

I've been on suboxone for 2 years.....the constipation never went away, not even when I tapered down severely.....? I think after 2 years it was just obvious the opiates(no matter what damn dose) were causing the constipation.......and it wasn't going away unless I took something.....that's what I was saying.....

I tried:
-high fiber supplements/bars(didn't do anything at all...not sure why)
-colon cleanse(crap)
-laxative chocolate(gave me the runs and gas, prevents your body from actually absorbing nutrients, don't recommend it)

and the only thing that I have found has worked so far for the constipation(caused by opiates) is the digestive enzymes. The thing is I have 1/2 bowels a day.....but they are solid and regular, and I don't have gas or anything else(like I had with laxatives/colon cleanse). That's all I am saying.........not really sure how you can discredit that?

:no


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey radio,

I know this is an old post, but I just wanted to add that I've been taking digestive enzymes for a week and I feel much better. Brain fog is almost gone and fatigue has improved a lot. I would also recommend Kefir, which has a lot of very good properties for the digestive system.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Taking enzyme supplements isn't really necessary unless you have a deficiency as your body produces them naturally. Your doctor can probably tell you whether you need them or not. Also, kefir is tasty, especially in smoothies. Mmm...


----------



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

Try taking Betaine Hcl. It cured my acid reflux and cleared up 95% of my acne. It's also dirt cheap.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I have taken digestive enzymes. They get rid of gas, I can't tell if they do anything for absorption though.

For digestive health I've heard that taking probiotics are one of the best things you can do for yourself. I add soluble fiber to my cereal every morning to help the probiotics out, it's considered a prebiotic. I get the fiber from http://www.helpforibs.com/.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

ju_pa said:


> Try 1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper in any amount of water taken 15min before the meal. I haven't tried it yet but it should make the difference in your digestion.


Spices help with the digestion


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

UPDATE: Had to stop the digestive enzymes, because my tongue was turning yellow and I was starting to feel very depressed.


----------

